# EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

*EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone*

EA konnte zwar am vergangenen Quartal im Vorjahresvergleich seinen Umsatz steigern.
Aber durch höhere Kosten ging EA in die Verlustzone.
Ea setzte 715 Millionen US Dollar um 84 Millionen US Dollar mehr als letztes Jahr.
Ihr Nettoverlust steigerte sich aber auf 340 Millionen US Dollar (vorher waren es nur 210 Millionen US Dollar).
Das sei wegen gestiegene Entwicklungs- und Marketingkosten so, das teilte EA mit.

EA CEO John Riccitiello sagte aber trotzdem, es ein starkes Quartal sei, dies führte er vor allem auf die Spiele _FIFA 12_, _Madden NFL 12_ und _The Sims Social_.
Und er fügte noch hinzu das _Battlefield 3 sei _fantastisch gestartet.
Und John Riccitiello sagte es kommen noch Titel in diesem Jahr wie _Need for Speed The Run_ und _Star Wars: The Old Republic raus, die fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft wichtig sind._ 
Von denen Sich EA noch viel versprechen würde und einen Umsatz von 1 Milliarde bis 1,1 Milliarde US Dollar anpeilen.

EA erwartet nun einen Gewinn von 75 bis 90 Cent je Aktie. Analysten gingen laut Medienberichten von 89 Cent aus.
Der Kurs der EA Aktie ging nach Börsenschluss um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach unten.
Quelle: 28.10.11 - Electronic Arts gerät tiefer in die Verlustzone | c't
Edit:@Uziflator Thanks


----------



## Uziflator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



> Der Kurs der EA Aktie ging nach Börsenschluss um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach.


Wohin oben oder unten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Nach nach natürlich. Wenn er das Wort ließ gelassen hätte wäre es eindeutig gewesen, aber so müßte es heißen:


> Der Kurs der EA Aktie ging nach Börsenschluss um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach *unten* [/QUOTE]


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Der Kurs der EA Aktie ging nach Börsenschluss um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach.



Im Original (bei c't) heisst es..

*Der Kurs der EA-Aktie ließ nachbörslich um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach.*
Möglicherweise wollte er schreiben:

Der Kurs der EA Aktie gab nach Börsenschluss um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach.
oder
Der Kurs der EA Aktie ging nach Börsenschluss um etwa 2,5 Prozent nach unten.


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

das die bei solchen einahmen dan auch noch miese machen wundert mich schon....


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Mal schauen wie viele geöffnete Spielepackungen die von BF3 aufgrund der Ablehnung der EULA EA zurücknehmen muss


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie viele geöffnete Spielepackungen die von BF3 aufgrund der Ablehnung der EULA EA zurücknehmen muss


 Welches Shooter-Kid schaut sich denn bitte die Eula an?


----------



## ACDSee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Vielleicht sollte EA mal etwas Qualität und Nachhaltigkeit liefern und nicht jedes Jahr neue Spiele entwickeln die schon jeder hat, dann klappts auch mit dem Umsatz.
Irgendwann ist halt kein Bedarf mehr an FiFa / NHL / FM / NBA / What  ever 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, ... 2012 + ein bis zwei jährliche  Verschlimmbesserungen durch kostenpflichtige Add-ons.

Ich bin erlich gesagt erleichtert, dass diese Philosophie nun auch an der Börse scheitert. Wie man sich auf Kosten der User gesundstößt, ohne diese dabei zu verärgern hat Blizzard perfektioniert.


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte EA mal etwas Qualität und Nachhaltigkeit liefern und nicht jedes Jahr neue Spiele entwickeln die schon jeder hat, dann klappts auch mit dem Umsatz.
> Irgendwann ist halt kein Bedarf mehr an FiFa / NHL / FM / NBA / What ever 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, ... 2012 + ein bis zwei jährliche Verschlimmbesserungen durch kostenpflichtige Add-ons.
> 
> Ich bin erlich gesagt erleichtert, dass diese Philosophie nun auch an der Börse scheitert. Wie man sich auf Kosten der User gesundstößt, ohne diese dabei zu verärgern hat Blizzard perfektioniert.



Obwohl beim Manager 2012 haben Sie sich schon Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Ein wenig mehr Initiative und weniger Fließbandproduktionen, dazu etwas weniger Gängelung der Spieler und man könnte besser da stehen


----------



## ACDSee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Obwohl beim Manager 2012 haben Sie sich schon Mühe gegeben.


 
Spiel mal FM 2005, oder FM 2007 + Verlängerung, die machten viel mehr Spass. Ab 2009 hatten alle FMs 0 Feeling. Aber das ist subjektiv.
Fakt ist, dass im viel gelobten 3D-Spiel in 2012 sind die Texturen des Publikums immernoch in erbärmlichen 2D-Animationen dargestellt werden.


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Spiel mal FM 2005, oder FM 2007 + Verlängerung, die machten viel mehr Spass. Ab 2009 hatten alle FMs 0 Feeling. Aber das ist subjektiv.
> Fakt ist, dass im viel gelobten 3D-Spiel in 2012 sind die Texturen des Publikums immernoch in erbärmlichen 2D-Animationen dargestellt werden.



Ok,dass mit dem 3D stimmt
Aber das Kaderanalyse Tool das ist der Bringer.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

EA lässt ja auch praktisch keine Gelegenheit aus, um sich unbeliebt zu machen als Marke.


----------



## Infernalracing (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Mein Mitleid hält sich Dank des kleinen Tools Namen Origin (das mir BF3 versaut hat) in Grenzen!


----------



## riedochs (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Irgendwie belastet mich diese Meldung nicht. kaufe seit Jahren nichts mehr von den Sauladen.


----------



## Rabi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid hält sich Dank des kleinen Tools Namen Origin (das mir BF3 versaut hat) in Grenzen!


 Word.

Wenn jetzt auch noch ME3 vom Origin-Schwachsinn betroffen sein wird, ist EA für mich gestorben.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Verwundert mich nicht bei dem Was Ea veröffentlicht.
Man sollte lieber auf Qualität setzen.


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Welches Shooter-Kid schaut sich denn bitte die Eula an?


 
Das trifft es auf den Punkt: Die Gamer, die sich darüber beklagen und hier im Forum zu Wort melden sind die absolute Minderheit. Die große Masse kauft es, sendet dabei brav alle Daten samt Lebenslauf der Eltern in die USA und wirft keinen einzigen Blick auf die EULA.

Unverständlich ist mir allerdings, warum BF3 mit derartig gravierenden rechtlichen Mängeln überhaupt verkauft werden darf.  Rechtliche Konsequenzen scheint EA ja nicht befürchten zu müssen.  Von daher dürfen deren Zahlen von mir aus so rot werden, dass sie nicht mehr vom Kittel des Weihnachtsmannes zu unterscheiden sind. Weg mit dem Laden!


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Die  Videospieleindustrie ist kriminell. Sie verweigern, dass man das  Eigentum an dem hält was man kauft. Warum tun sie das? Weil man dadurch  ja die Marke besitzen würde? Unsinn, niemand hat ein Interesse daran das  Copyright selbst anzugreifen. Der Grund für Origin und Co. ist der  Verbraucher. Er soll kontrolliert werden und weil der Staat ein  realitätsfernes Urheberrecht erlaubt, dürfen sie das auch. Wie nirgend  anders, darf die Softwareindustrie ganz legalen Betrug begehen, ganz  legal den Gebrauchtmarkt und das Eigentumsrecht, ein Menschenrecht,  angreifen.

Trotz des einzigen Ziels, der Profitmaximierung, hat das alles mit  Kapitalismus nicht mehr viel zutun. Es ist ein einseitiger Handel  geworden, in dem die Hersteller alles tun können, der Konsument sich  aber an unendlich viele Regeln halten muss. 
Die Monopole der Konsolen, versucht man mit Plattformen wie Origin und  Steam auch auf dem PC umzusetzen. Wettbewerb ist einfach nicht von  Interesse, Kreativität ebenfalls nicht. Nicht nur dass die Videospiele  selbst sich nur noch schleppend entwickeln technisch, wie inhaltlich,  auch Mods versucht man Schranken zusetzen. Spätestens mit Streaming  haben sie keine Existenzmöglichkeit mehr.

Niemand hat etwas dagegen, dass Geld verdient wird. Schrecklich ist aber, wie man es mittlerweile tut.

Gears of War 3 verkauft für über 4000 Punkte Spielinhalte. Das sind um  die 50 Euro. Das Spiel selbst kostet soviel, manche haben für die  Limited oder Collectors Edition 60-130 Euro ausgegeben. Und das beste  ist, diese Inhalte befinden sich auf der Disk. Sie sind fertig. Und  diese Betrugsmasche ist allgegegenwärtig. Es ist nahezu egal welchen  Titel man sich ansieht, billige Inhalte, herausgeschnittene Inhalte,  teilweise sogar auf der Disk oder auf den Rechnern der Firmen  zurückgehalten, werden am ersten Tag oder kurz darauf als Promotion  angeboten oder verkauft. Man macht Geld in dem man dieselben Dinge  mehrfach verkauft. Man macht Geld in dem Inhalte für die man bezahlt hat  nur dadurch genutzt werden können, in dem man bei bestimmten Händlern  kauft oder bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllt. Man macht dadurch Geld, dass  Gebrauchtkäufer ein Spiel dank bestimmter Mechanismen wie  Accountanbindung und Onlinepässen entweder gar nicht erhalten können  oder noch mal extra bezahlen müssen.

Diese Industrie besteht aus Kriminellen und ihre Machenschaften gehören angeprangert, verfolgt und beendet.


----------



## MiToKo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Das Riesen Problem ist, dass man bei den Gesetztesverstößen in den AGB und co. nur Schadensersatzklagen erheben könnte, nur welcher Schaden entsteht für einen, wenn eine Firma mehr über einen weiß als sie dürfte?
 Leider kein Messbarer.


----------



## Rabi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Wen es interessiert: Der Spiegel berichtet jetzt sogar über die 'Mängel' an Origin. Klick mich


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Man kann überall die Mängel hervorheben...

Fakt ist, dass es logisch ist das Macher wie die von COD viel Kohle machen, da sie immer dasselbe Spiel remappen, im Gegensatz zu EA die wie bei BF3 neue Technologien und Geld investieren damit man auch ein tolles Produkt in der Hand hat. 

EA ist sicher nicht arm dran, die haben wohl schon alleine mit der NFS Serie genug kohle gemacht


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Origin ist so ziemlich der einzige Punkt, der mich noch vom Kauf abhält. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das nur eine Frage der Zeit ist.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das trifft es auf den Punkt: Die Gamer, die sich darüber beklagen und hier im Forum zu Wort melden sind die absolute Minderheit. Die große Masse kauft es, sendet dabei brav alle Daten samt Lebenslauf der Eltern in die USA und wirft keinen einzigen Blick auf die EULA.
> 
> Unverständlich ist mir allerdings, warum BF3 mit derartig gravierenden rechtlichen Mängeln überhaupt verkauft werden darf.  Rechtliche Konsequenzen scheint EA ja nicht befürchten zu müssen.  Von daher dürfen deren Zahlen von mir aus so rot werden, dass sie nicht mehr vom Kittel des Weihnachtsmannes zu unterscheiden sind. Weg mit dem Laden!


 
Würden die Eltern der minderjährigen die Shooter ab 18 zocken, wissen was in der ein oder anderen EULA steht  Gäbe es einen harten Gewinnverlust  bin ich jedenfalls der Meinung


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Würden die Eltern der minderjährigen die Shooter ab 18 zocken, wissen was in der ein oder anderen EULA steht  Gäbe es einen harten Gewinnverlust  bin ich jedenfalls der Meinung


 
Das stimmt allerdings! Trotz FSK18 Wertung wird ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Spieler minderwertig sein. Und die werden kaum die EULA gelesen haben. Und selbst wenn, werden sie das hochgestochene Rechtsgefasel kaum verstanden haben.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings! Trotz FSK18 Wertung wird ein nicht unerhebliber Teil der Spieler* minderwertig* sein. Und die werden kaum die EULA gelesen haben. Und selbst wenn, werden sie das hochgestochene Rechtsgefasel kaum verstanden haben.




Du meinst wohl minderjährig


----------



## slayerdaniel (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man kann überall die Mängel hervorheben...
> 
> Fakt ist, dass es logisch ist das Macher wie die von COD viel Kohle machen, da sie immer dasselbe Spiel remappen, im Gegensatz zu EA die wie bei BF3 neue Technologien und Geld investieren damit man auch ein tolles Produkt in der Hand hat.
> 
> EA ist sicher nicht arm dran, die haben wohl schon alleine mit der NFS Serie genug kohle gemacht



Und was haben sie davon? Die machen doch schon ewig Nasse. Pumpen zu viel in die Entwicklung und holen im Vergleich zu wenig raus.
Die haben tolle Spiele entwickelt, aber es kaufen zu wenig. Mirrors Edge ist so ein Beispiel für mich.
Andererseits fahren sie vieles gegen die Wand, C&C ist so ein prominentes Opfer.
Aber der größte Fail aller Zeiten wird The Old Republic, ihr werdet es sehen. Was das Verschlungen hat, allein die lange Entwicklungszeit, trotzdem spricht keine Sau drüber, obwohl es Star Wars ist, was allein schon Millionen Verkäufe garantieren sollte, dabei kommt es schon bald raus.
Es ist auch vollkommen unerheblich was gemacht wurde, das Geld ist längst weg und reinvestiert in neue Spiele die größtenteils anscheinend unprofitabel sind. Ohne Sportlizenz wäre EA schon lange weg vom Fenster.
Wenn die es so weiter machen, werden die es sowieso bald sein. Origin könnte für EA eie der letzten Chancen werden, wenn die es schaffen die Plattform so populär wie Steam zu machen haben sie wieder etwas mehr Gewinnmarge im Produkt. Die schlechten Schlagzeilen zeigen allerdings eher einen Gegenteiligen Effekt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

stimmt schon, mir ist aber egal wiviel Gewinn die machen, viel interessanter sind die Produkte für mich, die müssen stimmen.

Mit den Altersbegrenzungen haben wir in der Schweiz hier nicht solche Probleme, das ist so ziemlich jedem egal.. ich meine, auf Youtube oder RTL News sind schlimmer als jedes Game.. so long..


----------



## Festplatte (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Ich hab wegen Origin mittlerweile auch Sims 3 und HP vom Rechner geschmissen. Kommt erst wieder drauf, wenn es wieder den EADM extra gibt!


----------



## hfb (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das die bei solchen einahmen dan auch noch miese machen wundert mich schon....


 
Naja, Kopierschütze kosten halt auch Geld.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



hfb schrieb:


> Naja, Kopierschütze kosten halt auch Geld.


 
Du meinst eher Kunden-Spionage?


----------



## ShiZon (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Rabi schrieb:


> Word.
> 
> Wenn jetzt auch noch ME3 vom Origin-Schwachsinn betroffen sein wird, ist EA für mich gestorben.


 
Die Befürchtung habe ich aber schon, das sich EA eventuell denkt:" Verdammt, wir konnten keine Battlefield-Fans verarschen, richten wir uns eben an die Mass Effect Jünger (zu denen ich auch gehöre), hoffentlich freunden die sich mit unserer kundenfreundlichen Steamähnlichen Software Origin an". Nicht mit mir, ihr datendauergeilen schnuckeligen EA-Zuckerhasen, die an allem rumknabbern wollen was nicht ihre Daten sind". Oh mir fallen mir zu EA spontan zwei bestimmte Lieder von den Böhsen Onkelz ein, die sehr gut auch zu EA passen könnten und zwar : "Nr. 1 und Nichts ist so hart wie das Leben", wer die Onkelz kennt und EA samt ihrer Firmenpolitik nicht leiden kann, wird verstehen was ich damit sagen will. Man könnte ja eigentlich aus "Keine Amnestie für MTV" ein fast schön böses "Keine Amestie für EA" machen, das aus dem einfachen Grund, weil EA nur noch scheißendreck für den PC rausbringt, die Qualität der Need for Speed Serie ging bereits schon mit Most Wanted den reißenden Bach runter, hierbei liegt es an der beschissenen Konsolenportionierung. Die mit jedem jährlich erscheinenden Teil immer schlechter wurde, mein letzter EA Fehlkauf war Need for Speed - Pro Street für PC (da ich nur PC nutze), die Steuerung mit meinem guten Saitek P990 Gamepad war eine desaströse Zumutung, hab mich gefühlt als ob ich mit nasser Seife die an meinen Füßen klebte, auf Eis das laufen versuchte. Da Steam mir beim Verkauf des PS3..... ach verdammt, meine PS3 kann ja mehr..... einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat, hab ich das Spiel von der Platte geputzt und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aus dem Fenster geworfen, das war und wird das letzte Spiel sein was ich mir von EA gekauft habe.

So hart das jetzt klingen mag, ich wünsche mir das EA Pleite geht, als Entwickler taugen sie seid NfS-Underground 2 nichts mehr und als Publisher noch viel weniger, ich sage nur Dragon Age II, das nichts mehr mit Dragon Age Origins gemein hat, das hat viele Kunden verärgert und vergrault, ich werde auf jeden Fall ein Jubelschrei loslassen und im Anschluß eine geile Fete feiern, wenn EA seine Pforten geschlossen hat.

Die ganzen Entwickler tun mir dann nur leid, da sie höchstwahrscheinlich mit untergehen werden, ja ich kann EA einfach nicht mehr leiden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



hfb schrieb:


> Naja, Kopierschütze kosten halt auch Geld.


 
Haha, einen Pluspunkt für exotische Pluralbildung


----------



## Xetic (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte EA mal etwas Qualität und Nachhaltigkeit liefern und nicht jedes Jahr neue Spiele entwickeln die schon jeder hat, dann klappts auch mit dem Umsatz.
> Irgendwann ist halt kein Bedarf mehr an FiFa / NHL / FM / NBA / What  ever 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, ... 2012 + ein bis zwei jährliche  Verschlimmbesserungen durch kostenpflichtige Add-ons.
> 
> Ich bin erlich gesagt erleichtert, dass diese Philosophie nun auch an der Börse scheitert. Wie man sich auf Kosten der User gesundstößt, ohne diese dabei zu verärgern hat Blizzard perfektioniert.


 
Kein Bedarf mehr bei den Sportspielen? 

Die verkaufen sich jedes Jahr fantastisch.


----------



## FHen1979 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das die bei solchen einahmen dan auch noch miese machen wundert mich schon....


 
Einnahmen sind nur der Umsatz, es sagt aber nicht über den Rohertrag / Reingewinn aus. Es ist außerdem kein Geheimnis, daß es EA seit Jahren nicht mehr soooo gut geht wie früher.


----------



## labecula (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Jetzt hab ich aber mal total Mitleid mit diesen Origin-Schweinen  Schnief...


----------



## Ein_Freund (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

Irgendwie macht mich das ja schon stutzig das die so viel Velust machen ich mein echte Geldfresser sind ja die Entwicklungskosten und dann der Support. Bei 80% ihrer Games dürften verfeinerungen die Entwicklungskosten in Grenzen halten und die Server für neue Games werden könnt man doch umschiffen z.b. bei Fifa das hier auch Kosten wegfalllen dann noch Minimalersparnis Onlinekauf und dann versteh ichs nicht wieso die keinen Gewinn machen als immerhin 2 größter Publisher
Eine nette Vorstellung wäre das Indies einen großen Anteil abgrasen ^^ Die Vorstellung das sich die Leute nicht vera****** lassen ist generell schön aber ich meine, dass das nicht der Grund sein wird (Ubisoft hats ja auch getroffen)


----------



## Aggrotyp (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

nur hat ubi schon daraus gelernt und einen gang zurückgeschaltet, eine erfahrung die ea noch machen muss...


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



ShiZon schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung habe ich aber schon, das sich EA eventuell denkt:" Verdammt, wir konnten keine Battlefield-Fans verarschen, richten wir uns eben an die Mass Effect Jünger (zu denen ich auch gehöre), hoffentlich freunden die sich mit unserer kundenfreundlichen Steamähnlichen Software Origin an". Nicht mit mir, ihr datendauergeilen schnuckeligen EA-Zuckerhasen, die an allem rumknabbern wollen was nicht ihre Daten sind". Oh mir fallen mir zu EA spontan zwei bestimmte Lieder von den Böhsen Onkelz ein, die sehr gut auch zu EA passen könnten und zwar : "Nr. 1 und Nichts ist so hart wie das Leben", wer die Onkelz kennt und EA samt ihrer Firmenpolitik nicht leiden kann, wird verstehen was ich damit sagen will. Man könnte ja eigentlich aus "Keine Amnestie für MTV" ein fast schön böses "Keine Amestie für EA" machen, das aus dem einfachen Grund, weil EA nur noch scheißendreck für den PC rausbringt, die Qualität der Need for Speed Serie ging bereits schon mit Most Wanted den reißenden Bach runter, hierbei liegt es an der beschissenen Konsolenportionierung. Die mit jedem jährlich erscheinenden Teil immer schlechter wurde, mein letzter EA Fehlkauf war Need for Speed - Pro Street für PC (da ich nur PC nutze), die Steuerung mit meinem guten Saitek P990 Gamepad war eine desaströse Zumutung, hab mich gefühlt als ob ich mit nasser Seife die an meinen Füßen klebte, auf Eis das laufen versuchte. Da Steam mir beim Verkauf des PS3..... ach verdammt, meine PS3 kann ja mehr..... einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat, hab ich das Spiel von der Platte geputzt und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aus dem Fenster geworfen, das war und wird das letzte Spiel sein was ich mir von EA gekauft habe.
> 
> So hart das jetzt klingen mag, ich wünsche mir das EA Pleite geht, als Entwickler taugen sie seid NfS-Underground 2 nichts mehr und als Publisher noch viel weniger, ich sage nur Dragon Age II, das nichts mehr mit Dragon Age Origins gemein hat, das hat viele Kunden verärgert und vergrault, ich werde auf jeden Fall ein Jubelschrei loslassen und im Anschluß eine geile Fete feiern, wenn EA seine Pforten geschlossen hat.
> 
> Die ganzen Entwickler tun mir dann nur leid, da sie höchstwahrscheinlich mit untergehen werden, ja ich kann EA einfach nicht mehr leiden.




Die Industrie und ihre Helfer verkaufen euch für dumm, 
sie servieren und ihr rührt die ******** um, 
ich brauch sie nicht und ich hab sie nie gebraucht...

trifft absolut zu


----------



## Kubiac (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*

So ist das heutzutage. Der erliche, zahlende Kunde ist der Depp. 
Er muss sich mit Kopierschutz, Registrierungen und Spyware rumschlagen.
Neulich bin ich bei meinem Cousin gewesen. Wir haben uns über BF3 und Origin unterhalten. Da sagt der mir er zockt das ohne Origin und habe keine Probleme.
Ratet jetzt mal weshalb!
Ich sage es nochmal: Der erliche Kunde ist immer der Dumme! Leider.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone.*



Kubiac schrieb:


> So ist das heutzutage. Der erliche, zahlende Kunde ist der Depp.
> Er muss sich mit Kopierschutz, Registrierungen und Spyware rumschlagen.
> Neulich bin ich bei meinem Cousin gewesen. Wir haben uns über BF3 und Origin unterhalten. Da sagt der mir er zockt das ohne Origin und habe keine Probleme.
> Ratet jetzt mal weshalb!
> Ich sage es nochmal: Der erliche Kunde ist immer der Dumme! Leider.


 
Dann spielt er nur SP und hat es heruntergeladen. Und genau solchen Leuten wie deinem Cousin haben wir solche Aktivierungs, überwachungs etc-System überhaupt zu verdanken . Denk mal weiter... das kommt nicht alles von nix!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone*

Der Online aktivierung kam aufjedenfall wegen der BW'ler und kosten gewinnmaximierung.Man dachte sich wieso gebrauchtverkauf Dulden wenn man es nicht doppelt verdiehnen kann.
Zuallererst , wieso muss man den eine Ktivierung limits Setzen ?

ganz klar man hofft auf die Dummheit der Käufer, man kennts ja mal ein Spiel gekauft durchgespielt und irgendwann mal deinstalliert aber nicht deaktiviert (das geht nicht automatisch zumindest die ers5en EA games nicht, als Bsp)
Dann irgendwie nen dummen Windows Fehler und neu installiert Früher Vor der online aktivierung kein problem.
Dann mal Lust aufn rertro Play also spiel wieder drauf neu aktivieren,Eine aktivierung ist für immer weg. Man hatt 5
Nun durch mittlerweile gezwungenermaßen aufrüsten  erstmal neue Grafikkarte, musste nochmal aktivieren. 2te aktivierung für immer weg
Dann komt ein großes Upgrade nee neue CPU und wieder aktivieren. 3te aktivierung weg
Es hilft nix scheiss Sound neue Soundkarte und wieder aktivieren 4te aktevierung weg
Wieder ein Scheiss Windows fehler, win neu drauf nochmal aktivieren 5te aktivierung weg
Zeit vergeht und man hatt mittlerweile wieder eine neue grafikkarte nötig (RMA oder man will mehr leistung) man will aktvieren aber huch geht nicht Lizenzen verbraucht Support anrufen, der nicht billig ist und nachweisen das man ein Original hatt und weswegen man eine freistellung der lizenz haben will.

Merkt ihr was.abgesehn davon dass man sich ein anruf Sparen kann, weil dieser teuerer ist als eine neue kopie des Spiels, finde ich online aktivierung eine Freschheit.Und Ubisoft DRm sowie die höhe von origin Ist unverschämt.
Eigendlich müsste jegliche online aktivierung optional sein und ein mehrwert bieten, bei MP Spielen sage ich mal ist eine Online aktivierung OK, aber unbegrenzte aktivierungen. Ubisoft driss komplett weg.
Origin entweder optional oder weg damit
Alle anderen aktivierungsspiele optional mit Diskcheck. Entweder oder. das geht noch.


----------



## poiu (1. November 2011)

*AW: EA (Electronic Arts) gerät noch tiefer in die Verlustzone*

Der fefe hat da was passendes ausgegraben :

Fefes Blog


----------

